# [solved] Timeline im Thunderbird-Lightning geht nach

## wuesti

Moin Moin,

ist das wieder so ein Problem, was nur bei mir auftritt, oder kennen das andere auch?

Ich benutze den Kalender Lightning als Thunderbird-AddOn. Der hat einen roten Strich, die Timeline, der sich mit der aktuellen Zeit  bewegt. Bisher war das ein echt gutes Feature, doch seit dem Update auf thunderbird-24.1.1 geht diese Linie 15 bis 20 Minuten nach. Auch in thunderbird-24.2.0 hat sich daran nichts geändert.

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich musste erstmal suchen was genau Du meinst. Die rote Linie wird nur in der Tagesansicht des Kalenders angezeigt, die sehe ich im Prinzip nie.  :Wink: 

Und ja, bei mir geht die auch ca. 20 Minuten nach. (gleiche Versionen)

----------

## wuesti

Ich mal einen Bug gemeldet.

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=950707

----------

## wuesti

Das Intervall, in dem die rote Linie weiterspringt lässt sich in about:config einstellen. Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Allgemein -> Konfiguration bearbeiten.

```
calendar.view.timeIndicatorInterval
```

Eine 0 schaltet sie aus.

----------

